# Wanted: Raleigh Royal or Randonneur



## classicnut (9 Sep 2008)

Has anyone got one of these classic Raleigh tourers from around 1980? 52cm frame size / 80cm standover, for 5' 10" rider. Condition more important than price. I'm Hampshire based, but can travel.


----------



## Steveb1118 (11 Sep 2008)

Yes, I have a nice red one that my 6'2" father in law handed down as he is now too old to ride. Think it is about mid/late 90's. It is not my kind of bike and I wish to sell to raise money for a more upright one. It is a red Randonneur with karrimor rack and panniers, though there is some colour fading on the panniers. Codition is very nice indeed but I have not had time to wash dust off it and photograph. It has a leather brooks saddle and everything works properly on it. The minimal wear on the tyres is indicative of it's little use. He used it locally quite a bit for small journeys and took it right round Scotland on one tour. I could sort out pics if you want. I am in north east Wales but travel to Warwick regularly in midlands and am next there 24 Sept. My home number is 01978 660120, mobile 07818 45 1978. This is my first post as I only registered to respond to your ad. I went on-line to see if any randonneurs were wanted! Please call if interested.

Steve Bullock


----------



## classicnut (12 Sep 2008)

*Randonneur*

Many thanks, Steve.

You don't mention the size of your father-in-law's bike, but as he's 4" taller than me it's probably a bit on the large size. But I'd be interested to see a picture - the late date suggests that it may have a sloping top tube, in which case the conventional frame measurement wouldn't really help.

I'm away now from early tomorrow until 29th September, so no hurry to respond ...

Regards, David


----------



## Badbone (18 Sep 2008)

*Raleigh Randonneur*

Hi David
I have a 2001 model Raleigh Randonneur, 52cm c-t in good condition with some upgrades. Get in contact, and I can send you some pictures. Location is Bath, so not too far.
Regards, Mike


----------



## john28july (19 Sep 2008)

I saw this on CTC Forum

http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?t=16711


----------

